# Critter nation and young rats



## RainbowCavey (Apr 1, 2016)

So I have owned rats for quite some time but this is the first time I'm bringing in rats younger than 5 months old. Now I have some concerns before I move them into the critter nation and that is bar spacing. These guys are 5 weeks old. Would they be able to escape? I have them in a quarentine cage for now but I don't want to keep them in there for long since squabbles can arise from not enough space (even though they are recieving outside cage time for extended hours 2-3 times a day ).


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

5 weeks old rats won't be able to escape from your critter nation. No way.


----------



## RainbowCavey (Apr 1, 2016)

That's a big relief! Haha I was worried since they are pretty tiny and didn't want to run the risk since my rabbit is housed in the same room and he can get a big too rowdy. I'd hate to have one of them escape and end up in his cage.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah definitely not. I've had babies in there as young as 2 weeks old and not a single escape.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Pinkies can barely fit through those bars!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes rats can fit through the ferret nation but not the critter nation. So, just make sure it is a critter nation and not a ferret nation.


----------



## RainbowCavey (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Definetly can't escape. I just get so worked up when it comes to the babies.


----------

